# Train Station Black and White



## imagesliveon (Oct 17, 2012)

Here is a few from today!

Took these at London Kings Cross train station...

Would you folk be kind enough and leave some C&C or comments on my flickr page as I'am fairly new there..


1



Kings Cross Stn London by imagesliveon, on Flickr
2



Kings Cross Train Station by imagesliveon, on Flickr
3



Kings Cross Train Station by imagesliveon, on Flickr
4



Kings Cross Stn London by imagesliveon, on Flickr
5



Canal Walk by imagesliveon, on Flickr


Kind Regards
Simon
imagesliveon


----------



## PhotoWhoa (Oct 17, 2012)

The black and white truly adds a great quality to your photos. Very well done in my opinion. First and last are my favorite. First one because of the beautiful & interesting symmetry. Last one is just really interesting.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Oct 17, 2012)

First one has by far the most visual impact.


----------



## KenC (Oct 17, 2012)

I like all except the last one quite a bit - the last looks overdone, and the building is falling over - probably just a matter of taste, but not my kind of image.


----------



## Mully (Oct 17, 2012)

I like the quality of the B&W, nice job.  Fix the "lean" in 2 and five so the perspective is more normal.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 17, 2012)

This!  Exactly.  ^^


----------



## imagesliveon (Oct 17, 2012)

The Lens correction in the RAW converter in CS6 doesn't seem to cut it... Any suggestions?

Kind Regards


----------



## imagesliveon (Oct 17, 2012)

Here's another,




Kings Cross Station by imagesliveon, on Flickr

Regards


----------



## Helter (Oct 17, 2012)

I love #4 for some reason. I think it really makes you think about that place and being there.


----------



## Trever1t (Oct 17, 2012)

Use the Manual correction within the lens correction filter. I love that last one, except for the tilt!


----------



## ryanwaff (Oct 17, 2012)

Helter said:


> I love #4 for some reason. I think it really makes you think about that place and being there.



I agree, for me, number four is the best of the set.


----------



## imagesliveon (Oct 17, 2012)

This better??

Lean/Tilt Corrected





Canal walk 2 by imagesliveon, on Flickr

Regards and thanks


----------



## Fred Berg (Oct 17, 2012)

ryanwaff said:


> Helter said:
> 
> 
> > I love #4 for some reason. I think it really makes you think about that place and being there.
> ...



Same here, but they are all good and very interesting.


----------



## panblue (Oct 17, 2012)

imagesliveon said:


> The Lens correction in the RAW converter in CS6 doesn't seem to cut it... Any suggestions?
> 
> Kind Regards


 LensFun


----------



## panblue (Oct 17, 2012)

Welcome - mm-log

Raw processor porting lensfun,3rd order/5th order polynomial etc. 16bit pipe.


----------



## theraven (Oct 18, 2012)

#4 is definitely my favorite, it has the most feeling and depth. It is a brilliant shot, especially in B&W.


----------



## JSER (Oct 18, 2012)

Nice tones, but they are not black and white they are monocrome


----------



## jfrabat (Oct 18, 2012)

I love #1 themost, but all are great!


----------



## imagesliveon (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks for the responses!


Do you guys think they could be a little brighter? 

How are they looking on your monitors? 

Regards


----------



## Jtompson (Oct 19, 2012)

First and last are epic! That building looks insane!


----------



## imagesliveon (Oct 19, 2012)

Stoked with the comments guys!!


Thanks!!! 

Regards


----------



## panblue (Oct 19, 2012)

Looks better IMO.
Bit of pincushion, bottom-right, 
Maybe cool the highlight output in Levels, down to 235-240 (?) I find that's a dilemma with art type images c/w documentary shots. Usually, I feel art images look better with highlights all the way to 255..but the clouds look a bit hot here.



imagesliveon said:


> This better??
> 
> Lean/Tilt Corrected
> 
> ...


----------



## panblue (Oct 19, 2012)

imagesliveon said:


> Here's another,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome! ..nice image!


----------



## jaharris1001 (Oct 20, 2012)

a wonderful set here with a very cool location, very nice conversions too


----------



## Camdren (Oct 20, 2012)

Really awesome pics and what a perfection depicting these pics about you ! The black and white pics have their own features and beauty. Looking gorgeous all these. thanks for sharing among us.


----------



## imagesliveon (Oct 20, 2012)

Wow thanks! 


Most of my picture threads here barely make 2 posts not 2 pages!!

I'm looking to sell these this week as a local picture framer is interested in them!

Regards and thanks again!!


----------

